# giving up giving up!?



## bluevelvet (Nov 22, 2008)

Well after the loss of our baby in April I had thought that we had finished with TX (9 long years of tests, examinations, drugs, ICSI)
But I keep coming back to these boards.....
I so want another baby

Yet another friend has annunced her pregnancy!

So we were out shopping today and my DH announced that if I wanted to do it again he would be supportive (he even said excited!). So what do I do? Accept what we have (a beautiful healthy gorgeous boy) or keep chasing of a second child?

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Not an easy decision but it depends on what would you regret more, never trying or it possibly not working?


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

i think you need to look at it in this way........................how would you feel in a few yrs time if you didn't try again, its a personal choice on how much you would like another child or are you happy with your little boy and does 3 of you complete the family ? i know after i had my d's i did fet and another ivf both didn't work and i felt lost, i  just so wanted another child, my DP said enough was enough and no more tmt as it was causing alot of emotional stress between us, but after a few months he gave I'm and we did it again...and i now have a wonderful 4mth daughter and a lovely 5yr old boy...how much I'd love to do it again i know deep inside we are complete.

good luck xx


----------

